# Predannack Airfield, Lizard Peninsula - Cornwall



## demon-pap

Guys, while touring Cornwall last week I was out walking the coast with father-in-law and stumbled across this place, I thought id discovered something new, however I have see it on here now done back in 2011  however never the less ill resume posting my report, sadly we couldn't get close to the harriers as these are right in the sight of the control tower which is fully operational and active. the glider club were also on at the same time as us so it was a bit touch and go at times, anyway here's some history and my pictures to follow:


Predannack Airfield is situated near Mullion on Cornwall's Lizard Peninsula in the United Kingdom. The runways are operated by the Royal Navy and today it is used as a satellite airfield and relief landing ground for nearby RNAS Culdrose.

Second World War:

The fall of France in 1940 gave impetus to the construction of a large number of airfields across the South West of England which suddenly found itself vulnerable to attack by the Luftwaffe.

RAF Predannack was opened in May 1941 as a satellite for RAF Portreath. The first squadron to arrive was 247 Squadron with Hawker Hurricanes, specialising in night defence of the South West's towns and ports. The night fighting element was later augmented by 1457 Flight flying Douglas Havocs with its unsuccessful Turbinlite searchlight tactics. However, the arrival of 600 Squadron with radar equipped Bristol Beaufighters produced better results. GCI (Ground Control Interception) in the area was covered by RAF Treleaver radar station.

Several raids were made by the Luftwaffe; the first attack on the night of 12 October 1941 followed a Beaufighter on the approach and shot up the airfield.

Accommodation was dispersed over a wide area. The officers were accommodated in the Mullion Cove and Polurian Hotels. The number of personnel reached peak strength of 3600 by 1944.

Defence soon gave way to offensive operations; fighter sweeps and intruder operations took place over France. The airfield’s southerly location made it also suitable for anti-shipping strikes over the Bay of Biscay. Westland Whirlwind and Beaufighter squadrons mounted successful patrols, followed later by a number of de Havilland Mosquito squadrons. With the extension of the length of the runways in 1943 larger aircraft were able to operate, including Vickers Wellington and Consolidated B-24 Liberator aircraft for anti-U boat operations.

The geographical position of Predannack offered the opportunity for emergency landings, particularly with the build up in the European bomber offensive. Many RAF Bomber Command and US Eighth Air Force aircraft found safe haven at the base.

As well as aircraft diverting Predannack’s location also served as a jumping off point for aircraft en route to the North African theatre. Late 1942 saw part of the 67th TCG Douglas C-47 Skytrain’s and the 81st FG’s Bell P-39 Airacobras refuelled before their long flight around the Iberian peninsula.

With the build up as part of Operation Overlord, Nos 1 and 165 Squadrons formed a Wing of Supermarine Spitfire IXs at Predannack designed to prevent Lufwaffe aircraft attacking allied shipping. As the invasion convoy around Falmouth assembled constant fighter cover was provided by the Spitfires. The Wellington Squadron’s of 179 Squadron and 311 Squadron carried out anti-submarine patrols, blocking off the approaches to the English Channel.

As the war began to recede from Predannack’s area of operations the station saw fighter squadrons arrive for rest and re-equipment. On V-E Day there were no flying units present, but two Mosquito squadron’s returned. Predannack opened its gates to the public when on 15 September 1945 4000 visitors arrived for the Battle of Britain air display.

151 Squadron with its Mosquito XXXs continued flying from Predannack until May 1946, and the following month the airfield closed being reduced to Care and Maintenance.


Second World War memorial at Predannack main gate, April 2007
A plaque at the entrance, commemorating those who served at RAF Predannack during the Second World War was unveiled on 11 June 2002. It reads: "Like a breath of wind gone in a fleeting second only the memories now remain".


Current Use:

It is also home to RAF 626 Volunteer Gliding Squadron unit and the Royal Naval School of Flight Deck Operations, which holds a number of dummy aircraft for fire extinguishing practice, together with a number of retired airframes for aircraft crash rescue practice, such as this Westland Wessex (above, right). The airfield is also used by Goonhilly Model Flying Club (with MoD permission) and hobby model flying has been carried out on the field since the 1950s.

The site is currently in use by the international disaster relief agency Shelterbox as part of its Academy for Disaster Relief.



"Taken from Wikipedia.org"




















































































































































thanks for looking guys


----------



## flyboys90

Ace pics I never tire looking at these aircraft,thanks for sharing.


----------



## demon-pap

surprised at the lack of responses to this.............thought it get a decent reaction :/


----------



## possessed

Looks like a really interesting site, hope to visit something like this myself one day


----------



## whitelaw

A tragic sight for any pilot. There is something so folorn about an aircraft that wil never fly again, just abandoned and left to rot. I flew commercially for 35 years, and any pilot will tell you that even with the same type of aircraft, they all have their own little idiosyncracies - things that make them unique. I wouldn't mind a crack at the jet engine pictured above - looks to me like a little TLC could have that running again. It's amazing how much abuse or neglect they will take before they really become unusable. Strip that down, re-lubricate the shaft plus some other tinkering and who knows?

Every aircraft has a story - and some of the above may well have some history behind them. A real pity our government grounded the Harriers. 

Thank you for this post.


----------



## matyb2k

Incredible find! Great shots of the place!


----------



## wolfism

whitelaw said:


> Every aircraft has a story - and some of the above may well have some history behind them. A real pity our government grounded the Harriers.



+1. Predannack is fascinating, yet also very sad.


----------



## Crowey

OK, who tipped the helicopter over?


----------



## Sshhhh...

I love this place,visited this a couple of years ago. Fab shots and great report!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

whitelaw said:


> A tragic sight for any pilot. There is something so folorn about an aircraft that wil never fly again, just abandoned and left to rot. they all have their own little idiosyncracies



Quite, especially military aircraft. However I like to think that these aircraft will be very pleased with their last active roles - training people to save lives. Far better than just being sliced up and dropped in the melting pot.


----------



## Mars Lander

well stumbled upon that man, it is indeed one of the most excellent of explores and you have captured it well


----------



## Walrus75

whitelaw said:


> *A tragic sight for any pilot*.... I wouldn't mind a crack at the jet engine pictured above - looks to me like a little TLC could have that running again. It's amazing how much abuse or neglect they will take before they really become unusable. Strip that down, re-lubricate the shaft plus some other tinkering and who knows?...



And aircraft techie too mate 
They are good basic engines, very little has changed in the nearly 50 years since they were introduced and they're still in-service albeit in a slightly different format in the Sea King fleet, but I suspect it would take a little more than some tinkering and bunging some oil in the tank to have this one running reliantly. However I have heard of them being used in tractor-pulling competitions and the like 

Very sad to see aircraft rotting away like this, they certainly appear to be deteriorating quite rapidly judging by previous images I've seen from here.


----------



## jamesfuller

Nice work. I visited there in 07, didn't go in though as there was a lot of activity at the time (mostly helicopters)


----------



## smiler

jamesfuller said:


> Nice work. I visited there in 07, didn't go in though as there was a lot of activity at the time (mostly helicopters)



Its best to visit at weekends, the site is surprisingly well covered by security cameras, motion sensors and other devices that are not obvious, but according to my source if you are just looking around and taking pics, they’ll not bother turfing you out.

On the other hand if your looking for somewhere to practise your artistic skills with spraycans or pick up the odd bit of metal best pass this place by or you’ll find three landies filled with armed to the teeth pissed off MPs along with a couple of German Shepherds and you will be captured.

I take a look around Predannack most years, never had a problem and always enjoyed seeing what’s changed since the last visit.


----------



## leepey74

Quality pics, sad to see the harriers in a state like that though


----------



## Spartan535

The Hawker Sidley Dominie (the executive jet) - XS738 - the RAF used them as advanced navigation trainers - and as a very young air cadet - when she was brand new - I went on a 4 hour "air experience flight" from RAF Benson in 1968 in her. No parachutes - as if you jumped you'd get sucked into the engines - reassuring words to a 12 year old cadet! Sad to see her in this condition - but at least she gets to fade gracefully - and hasn't been converted into razor blades!


----------



## jacob44

Sorry if this counts as digging up an old post, it was on the first page. The main tower there is not active. 626 use the red and white caravan when gliding. If any one does go here, I have seen the MOD Police race across the airfield when there were some people playing around near Harriers. Some incredible old gems here and it's sad.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

I like this. Old planes and bits of aircraft are cool. Nicely shot aswell


----------



## Pilot

I agree with others here who view aircraft as ever bit as emotive as buildings. For a while, they are "home" to their passengers, and for their crews, this attachment is just as great. Every line pilot has a "favourite" aircraft - and believe me, they all have a presence - a sense of purpose. Some are "happy" some are not - and it IS tangible. 

I can appreciate Krela's view - and after all, this is his place, but I for one would ask that posters of aircraft (and ships) be permitted to have them remain for the rest of us.


----------



## Cheesy

jacob44 said:


> Sorry if this counts as digging up an old post, it was on the first page. The main tower there is not active. 626 use the red and white caravan when gliding. If any one does go here, I have seen the MOD Police race across the airfield when there were some people playing around near Harriers. Some incredible old gems here and it's sad.



Predannack tower definitely IS active, Monday to Friday 0900-1700 and occasionally at night during the week.


----------



## spladdy

Great shots, I have flown gliders there several times. One interesting point that might not been widely know, at the far side of the airfield there are some steel ramps and structures. These were used by Barns Wallis for testing the bouncing bomb !


----------



## krela

spladdy said:


> Great shots, I have flown gliders there several times. One interesting point that might not been widely know, at the far side of the airfield there are some steel ramps and structures. These were used by Barns Wallis for testing the bouncing bomb !



I think you've been misinformed there. He did tests with swept wing aircraft technology there in the 1950's long after WW2.


----------



## wolfism

Agreed, I was just going to add that there's a rocket track at Predannack which he used to test models of Swallow and other "swing wing" prototypes on. Vickers owned the airfield during the 1950's, and Barnes Wallis's work for them indirectly led to the Tornado.


----------



## Greenbear

spladdy said:


> Great shots, I have flown gliders there several times. One interesting point that might not been widely know, at the far side of the airfield there are some steel ramps and structures. These were used by Barns Wallis for testing the bouncing bomb !



Thank you! I will check that out as I have good reason to believe my late great uncle was involved in testing the bouncing bombs


----------



## Ninja Kitten

this is ace!! i have to see these!


----------

